# How many optical drives do YOU have???



## ADE

HI all! just another fun little Poll just out of curiosity! How many optical drives do YOU have hoked up and running on your computer??? I got 3.


----------



## jljhlhl

Mine came with 2 - A regular CD-ROM, and a DVD Writer.


----------



## maroon1

I have DVD Rom, and DVD writer

Edit: I also have 1 virtual drive


----------



## Lanther

I have 2 CDRW and DVDRW


----------



## Shane

I have 2,

Lite on Cd/Dvd burner

Dvd drive


----------



## Motoxrdude

2 optical, 14 virtual. And yes, I use each virtual drive.


----------



## ADE

Me too! only i use 4 so far... F.E.A.R. plays a lot better when its virtual.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I have 2, CD-ROM and a CD-RW/DVD-ROM.


----------



## ckfordy

I have 2.  A DVD ROM drive and a DVD/CD Rewritabele drive.


----------



## Jet

I guessed before I saw the author that it was you


----------



## Bobo

Usually I have 2 or 3, but at the moment I just have one do-it-all


----------



## The_Beast

Just one DVD drive on my family computer. Once I get mine I am thinking maybe 3.


----------



## Ku-sama

would have 4, but i gave Michelle one of my DVD burners....

as of right now:
DVDROM+DVDRW+DVDRW


----------



## ADE

I would have 4 but there is a card reader in the way and i don't have another power plug for next drive sadly.....


----------



## Emperor_nero

i have one right now but thats just till the new PSU comes from newegg (yeah newegg!!!) becouse my old  died and i'm running the minemum be couse i'm using a 230W right now. but I normally have 2


----------



## ETSA

I noticed there was no option for 0.


----------



## ADE

ETSA said:


> I noticed there was no option for 0.



Is this a problem? A person with such a sig wouldn't mind eh?


----------



## maroon1

Ku-sama said:


> would have 4, but i gave Michelle one of my DVD burners....
> 
> as of right now:
> DVDROM+DVDRW+DVDRW



what is the advantage of having 2 DVD writers ?


----------



## Ku-sama

maroon1 said:


> what is the advantage of having 2 DVD writers ?






i copy ALOT of DVD's


----------



## Rambo

ADE said:


> Me too! only i use 4 so far... F.E.A.R. plays a lot better when its virtual.



Really? That's weird, since the files it uses are all stored on the HDD. It only requires you have the game disc in, so it know's you own the game...


----------



## robina_80

i have 2 
1 dvd rom
1 dvd ram


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

1 for now but I might get another DVD burner in the future


----------



## fade2green514

1. no need for more, i dont do a whole lot of burning... and when i do most of the process is conversion. dual core cut that time in half, and core 2 duo from X2 almost cut it in half again


----------



## bball4life

2 - CD-RW/DVD Combo Drive and a DVD-RW

Taking out the combo drive to stick in a celery D rig I just assembled, its been unplugged for a bit anyways.


----------



## ADE

Rambo said:


> Really? That's weird, since the files it uses are all stored on the HDD. It only requires you have the game disc in, so it know's you own the game...


Yah, it helps a lot with loading times and increases FPS and loads textures better. Amazing huh? Maybe only because my HDD is a Maxtor Dimond Max 10 3GB/s but hay, i could be wrong.


----------



## Rambo

ADE said:


> Yah, it helps a lot with loading times and increases FPS and loads textures better. Amazing huh? Maybe only because my HDD is a Maxtor Dimond Max 10 3GB/s but hay, i could be wrong.



Well, I'm not totally convinced... The files are stored on your HDD, so using a Virtual Drive vs Physical Drive would make no difference (unless the game actually does require files from the disc [which most games don't]).


----------



## The_Other_One

I have one internal on my main computer, but an external USB/Firewire should I need a pair of drives...


----------



## Calibretto

I got a DVD+/-RW drive and a virtual drive


----------



## goosy22

2 - one CDRW/DVD and one virtual drive that i've used once...


----------



## ADE

Rambo said:


> Well, I'm not totally convinced... The files are stored on your HDD, so using a Virtual Drive vs Physical Drive would make no difference (unless the game actually does require files from the disc [which most games don't]).



I have noticed while playing F.E.A.R. That it needs to read from the disk in order to gather info on the loading level. Maybe a reference to where to look on the HDD. But all I can say is that my HDD reads at 3GB/s and my 56x CD-ROM only reads at 11MB/s (32 on bursts) and if you ask me that's a reason for a boost. And if it didn't help at all why create them in the first place????


----------



## Geoff

robina_80 said:


> i have 2
> 1 dvd rom
> 1 dvd ram



What's a DVD RAM?

There are DVD ROM's, and DVD Burners.


----------



## footballstevo75

yeah, i got 4...


2 26X cd writers
and...
2 16X dvd burners

yup i make a lot of cd's and dvd's, in fact, they are almost constantly burning

i produce a lot of stuff for people's businesses, and presentations for what not


----------



## footballstevo75

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD-RAM
DVD-RAM ^^^


----------



## Geoff

footballstevo75 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD-RAM
> DVD-RAM ^^^



I know what DVD-RAM is, but as far as I know theres no such thing as a DVD-RAM drive.  If you can burn DVD-RAM's, then you would have a DVD+/-RW or just a DVD Burner.


----------



## Ku-sama

its not spicifically a DVD-RAM drive, but the DVD drive still has to support it


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:


> its not spicifically a DVD-RAM drive, but the DVD drive still has to support it



I know, but the drive itself is not called a DVD-RAM drive, which is the point I was trying to make.


----------



## Ku-sama

who knows? maybe the burning lens died and now all it can do it do DVD-RAM?


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:


> who knows? maybe the burning lens died and now all it can do it do DVD-RAM?



It's still not called a DVD-RAM drive


----------



## goosy22

Ku-sama said:


> who knows? maybe the burning lens died and now all it can do it do DVD-RAM?



that's sounds highly unlikely... but i suppose it could happen... i guess i've never had it happen to me...


----------



## Ku-sama

I have a DVD burner that stopped burning CD's awhile ago...


----------



## goosy22

Ku-sama said:


> I have a DVD burner that stopped burning CD's awhile ago...



hmm... never happened to me... but i scarcely use mine...


----------



## Ku-sama

sorry, HAD a burner 

look it up on google... im sure it doesnt happen often, but i burned over 50,000 CD's on that burner.... let it RIP


----------



## goosy22

Ku-sama said:


> sorry, HAD a burner
> 
> look it up on google... im sure it doesnt happen often, but i burned over 50,000 CD's on that burner.... let it RIP



50,000??? i will never burn that many... what would drive you to burn that many?


----------



## Ku-sama

a church thing when i used to go to church... recordings of some paster speaking


----------



## Emperor_nero

ether that paster has a BIG ego or a lot people go to that church


----------



## Ku-sama

large church... only about 35,000 though, lol wasnt only a church though, it was for a convention of some sort...


----------



## Dylan_

I have a CD-Drive and a DVD-drive/burner. What is a virtual drive opposed to a optical?


----------



## TEKKA

I have 2 a CD-RW and a dvd-R/RW Rom


----------



## JamesBart

i said 2 but i only have one on the go which is a DVD burner. dont have the other one connected. dont have a need for it at the minute.


----------



## Geoff

Dylan_ said:


> What is a virtual drive opposed to a optical?


A virtual drive isn't an actual optical drive, it's data on the hard drive that is "acting" like an optical drive.  Many people use that so they can just copy there play disc for games on their hard drive, so they dont have to switch CD's out every time they want to play.


----------

